# Domain Names......



## mrsraketakat (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi people.

Has anybody got any pointers or tips for buying a domain name please?

It will be for a business, if it gets off the ground  .


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Mrs. R.









Domain names are easy to purchase, I have bought most of mine through here : www.nameroute.co.uk.

Then you have to decide who is going to host the site, the place that you are buying the name from will usually offer several hosting plans. You need to think about how much disk space and bandwidth you will need. It is best to go for much more bandwidth than you think you will need because if you go over it then the hosting site could close the site until the end of the month unless you pay them , usually at a high rate for extra bandwidth.

I host my sites myself on two dedicated servers, this is very expensive though and not to be advised.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrsraketakat said:


> Hi people.
> 
> Has anybody got any pointers or tips for buying a domain name please?
> 
> It will be for a business, if it gets off the ground  .


Try http://www.telivo.com/ key in the name you want and bingo, it'll tell you whether or not it's available.

I used this company last month and bought 2 domain names for Â£30 for 2 years.







I have 2 websites with real oddball names and when my first 2 years were up the compamy demanded something like Â£150 per name for another 2 years. I let my ownership lapse, let them become available again and then picked them up for Â£30 for both.









I would consider buying your name with .com, .uk & net to stop nutcases mucking about with you. 

I use an economical hosting service with very friendly staff who are always available, let me know if you want their details.









You will need an FTP program as well, have you got one.?

Mark


----------



## mrsraketakat (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks Roy and Mark, your answers were really helpful because to be honest I haven't a clue where to start with this









Mark, I would appreciate it if you could give me details of your hosting service, this sound like just the job for what my friend and I need. I've looked on telivo.com and the name we are after is available!









Don't worry the business we're planning is nothing to do with watches so I'll not be pinching your trade!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I use www.names.co.uk ... they also have several different hosting packagesand email options


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mrsraketakat said:


> Mark, I would appreciate it if you could give me details of your hosting service, this sound like just the job for what my friend and I need. I've looked on telivo.com and the name we are after is available!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't sell any watches







What has that fruitcake been telling you? I sell rubber which gives me the perfect opportunity to plug one of my sites www.rubberfix.co.uk







Oh, did you mean Roy.

The names I just bought are for something else which is such a silly idea I haven't told anybody, I daren't, people will laugh, although I am sure it will make me rich, even richer than Roy maybe


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mark - very interesting... so why dont you make us some straps? Colin is looking for one like the one on his Ploprof... would could make you a tidy profit as there are more than a few owners out there looking for one... Colin also wants a Red one... When I gte my PP I'll have one too...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JonW said:


> Mark - very interesting... so why dont you make us some straps? Colin is looking for one like the one on his Ploprof... would could make you a tidy profit as there are more than a few owners out there looking for one... Colin also wants a Red one... When I gte my PP I'll have one too...










I have already made one for an old Casio, it looks terrible and I spent ages on it too.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Bummer Mark... I guess to do it properly youd need to flow it into a mould...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive had good service and prices for domains and hosting from 1and1

Andy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I am sure it will make me rich, even richer than Roy maybe


----------



## mrsraketakat (Jun 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the info lads. I've got what I wanted







.

Mark. Ian may be a fruitcake but I think this forum brings out the worst ( or best ) in him  .


----------

